# Today we were with Hiro in te woods



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Today we were in the woods of "Twekkelo" near our town Hengelo
in the Netherlands.

Hiro


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

more...

Twekkelo woods


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow! Those are some spectacular pictures! I love the one with the quaint house along the dirt path. Your village is beautiful. The white house is so elegant. Is that yours?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ans, I think I want to move to your town!! It's beautiful. I love the cottage in the woods. I could move right in there and be happy. 
As usual, your photos of Hiro are great. Thanks for sharing them.


----------

